# Coil's crafted by hand



## Friep

Good day

The idea behind this thread is to share some ideas and methods on crafting coils by hand. Coils you can build without using power tools: drills etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## JonaDTD

I like this thread idea..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

First up the vertebraid coils:

method:

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Friep

The vertebraid
Pros:
Big surface area.
Nice and flavour full vape.

Cons:
Uses a lot of whire to make.
Uses a bit more time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep

Second one twisted coils:


Method:

My method: I use two screwdrivers loop the wire over one and fasten the loose ends to the other one but one screwdriver between your legs while sitting and turn the other end.

Pros:
Increased surface area.
Nice and flavorful vape.
Doesn't use alot of wire.

Cons:
Might result in bleeding fingers with lower gage wire.
May have some spitback.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> Second one twisted coils:
> View attachment 108931
> 
> Method:
> 
> My method: I use two screwdrivers loop the wire over one and fasten the loose ends to the other one but one screwdriver between your legs while sitting and turn the other end.
> 
> Pros:
> Increased surface area.
> Nice and flavorful vape.
> Doesn't use alot of wire.
> 
> Cons:
> Might result in bleeding fingers with lower gage wire.




I have found with this twisted wire that i get alot of spit back if the twist is loose. The tighter is spun the less spitback is get. Any other that has this problem or am i doing something wrong

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> I have found with this twisted wire that i get alot of spit back if the twist is loose. The tighter is spun the less spitback is get. Any other that has this problem or am i doing something wrong


 I have also experienced some spitback with these. I know if you up the watts a bit the spit back stops I also find that thicker wire 24g ni80 spits a bit more than 26g ss316 only two tipes I have made so far.
Currently running 26g ss twisted coils in the og 24 goon and I have no spitback.
Hoping someone with more experience can give a better answer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nice thread @Friep !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Third one parallel coils: 


Method:

These are my favorite coils currently.
Pros: 
Increased surface area.
Lower ohms more heat.
Awesome flavour.

Cons:
Real pain for me to build these.
Ohms can go way to low with thicker gage whire.

Small tip after inserting the coils into the rda if the spaces are a bit uneven pull upwards and outwards with your coil jig / screwdriver and they will tighten.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> Third one parallel coils:
> View attachment 108983
> 
> Method:
> 
> These are my favorite coils currently.
> Pros:
> Increased surface area.
> Lower ohms more heat.
> Awesome flavour.
> 
> Cons:
> Real pain for me to build these.
> Ohms can go way to low with thicker gage whire.
> 
> Small tip after inserting the coils into the rda if the spaces are a bit uneven pull upwards and outwards with your coil jig / screwdriver and they will tighten.



I have done this build before with a mixed wire setup of 26awg ni80 and kanthal a1 and it was awesome flavor. Definitely an easy build and a coil every builder needs to try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

So these are the ones that I have tried so far and I am not one of the most skilled builders or that technically inclined.

I would love to read about some other crazy builds you have discovered and some tips on how to make them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Friep said:


> Third one parallel coils:
> View attachment 108983
> 
> Method:
> 
> These are my favorite coils currently.
> Pros:
> Increased surface area.
> Lower ohms more heat.
> Awesome flavour.
> 
> Cons:
> Real pain for me to build these.
> Ohms can go way to low with thicker gage whire.
> 
> Small tip after inserting the coils into the rda if the spaces are a bit uneven pull upwards and outwards with your coil jig / screwdriver and they will tighten.



Lovely coils @Friep !
I also enjoy the parallel coils. 
A single parallel in my RM2 with 29g Ka at about 0.5ohms is still my favourite MTL coil for tobaccoes in that atty on the Reo (mech).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> So these are the ones that I have tried so far and I am not one of the most skilled builders or that technically inclined.
> 
> I would love to read about some other crazy builds you have discovered and some tips on how to make them.



I agree with Friep. Teach us noobs how to do the difficult build with ease.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> I have done this build before with a mixed wire setup of 26awg ni80 and kanthal a1 and it was awesome flavor. Definitely an easy build and a coil every builder needs to try.



I agree every builder should try them once. Please attach a picture of the mixed one if you have one. The mixed wire where both 26g? I want to try different gauges struggle to get them into a rda with a clamp one catches and one misses causing a lot of frustration and a terrible vape think you call them staged coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst

Friep said:


> I agree every builder should try them once. Please attach a picture of the mixed one if you have one. The mixed wire where both 26g? I want to try different gauges struggle to get them into a rda with a clamp one catches and one misses causing a lot of frustration and a terrible vape think you call them staged coils.



This is it. I had them spaced and it worked wonders. I started off low with my wattage and finally ended with a 55 watt vape and it was amazing. At about 2 days into this build i closed the space between my wraps and it just seem to have improved my flavor. I will surely do this coil again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

Silver said:


> Lovely coils @Friep !
> I also enjoy the parallel coils.
> A single parallel in my RM2 with 29g Ka at about 0.5ohms is still my favourite MTL coil for tobaccoes in that atty on the Reo (mech).



The pictures above aren't my creations. my creations look a bit bad but share them any way. I want to get some 28g ni80 and start playing with the thinner gauges of wire hopefully soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep

antonherbst said:


> This is it. I had them spaced and it worked wonders. I started off low with my wattage and finally ended with a 55 watt vape and it was amazing. At about 2 days into this build i closed the space between my wraps and it just seem to have improved my flavor. I will surely do this coil again.
> View attachment 108984
> View attachment 108985



They look amazing need to try this more wire added to the list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

My current build in the goon v1.5 parallel 26g ss ohms 0.17+- finally getting some flavour out of this thing tought it was my worst buy so far but its growing on me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scissorhands

Have been using parallel coils in the hadaly for 4+ months, keep going back to them

Not a fan of twisted

Haven't tried braid, looks good

To make claptons/fused/aliens you don't need much more than a old drill and fishing swivel if anyone's interested

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep

Scissorhands said:


> Have been using parallel coils in the hadaly for 4+ months, keep going back to them
> 
> Not a fan of twisted
> 
> Haven't tried braid, looks good
> 
> To make claptons/fused/aliens you don't need much more than a old drill and fishing swivel if anyone's interested



Thank you for the input what's the specs of the build for the hadaly? I need to do something new in it.

On the claptons/fused/aliens I would love to learn about them as they are going to be my next venture as soon as I get a drill. Would you consider creating a thread like this one for them? I realy want to keep this one to coils that do not require a drill...

I am really hoping that someone tried something else than these 3 and can share something new with us lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

antonherbst said:


> This is it. I had them spaced and it worked wonders. I started off low with my wattage and finally ended with a 55 watt vape and it was amazing. At about 2 days into this build i closed the space between my wraps and it just seem to have improved my flavor. I will surely do this coil again.
> View attachment 108984
> View attachment 108985


That build looks really good @antonherbst 
How did you do it

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

Nadim_Paruk said:


> That build looks really good @antonherbst
> How did you do it



The trick is to keep the wires in the same configuration(left ni80 - right kanthal) as you wrap it a round a coil kit or screwdriver. I took the ends of the wire and tightly twisted it so that it would be bind together for easier work. Loose wire will make you curse badly when trying to keep the configuration while wrapping the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

antonherbst said:


> The trick is to keep the wires in the same configuration(left ni80 - right kanthal) as you wrap it a round a coil kit or screwdriver. I took the ends of the wire and tightly twisted it so that it would be bind together for easier work. Loose wire will make you curse badly when trying to keep the configuration while wrapping the coil.


Will definitely try this out sometime

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Friep said:


> View attachment 108986
> 
> My current build in the goon v1.5 parallel 26g ss ohms 0.17+- finally getting some flavour out of this thing tought it was my worst buy so far but its growing on me.



How many wraps will be ideal on parallel for a single coil?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Rude Rudi said:


> How many wraps will be ideal on parallel for a single coil?


On 26g ss 316L 5 wraps will give you 0.23 ohms on 3.5mm id. I would say the wraps might be dependent on the space available because a 5 wrap parallel will be the size of a normal 10wrap coil. 5 wraps will also ramp up insanely fast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Friep said:


> Thank you for the input what's the specs of the build for the hadaly? I need to do something new in it.
> 
> On the claptons/fused/aliens I would love to learn about them as they are going to be my next venture as soon as I get a drill. Would you consider creating a thread like this one for them? I realy want to keep this one to coils that do not require a drill...
> 
> I am really hoping that someone tried something else than these 3 and can share something new with us lol



Only a pleasure, awesome thread btw

For the hadaly try
(Mech) ni80 26ga parallel 3mm 5wrap 0.3ohm

Once installed, strum until you have a hairs gap between each strand

Very responsive, warm but not hot, superb flavour

For regulated i would just add another wrap

Regarding the fancy coils, with respect i think guys like @KZOR and @Clouds4Days are far more qualified and experienced .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Friep

Scissorhands said:


> Only a pleasure, awesome thread btw
> 
> For the hadaly try
> (Mech) ni80 26ga parallel 3mm 5wrap 0.3ohm
> 
> Once installed, strum until you have a hairs gap between each strand
> 
> Very responsive, warm but not hot, superb flavour
> 
> For regulated i would just add another wrap
> 
> Regarding the fancy coils, with respect i think guys like @KZOR and @Clouds4Days are far more qualified and experienced .



Thanks man seems like I need to get 26g ni80. @KZOR has some awsome tutorials in https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-vids-cape-vape-meet-some-juice-and-squonk-refilling.t31189/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seemo.wm

I am a huuuuuge fan of the parallel coil.
It gives un-parallel-ed flavour.. Cannot have enough of it.
I just built a ni80 3mm 8WRAP coil! Thats 16 wraps on each side. Just to match performance against the 5wrap.
I would recommend every builder give parallel builds a try

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN

Howsit guys.
Good thread @Friep .

I am currently running 3 builds:
1-Clapton KA1 (26*32) in my everyday tanks (Griffin 25 and VGOD RDTA)-Simple 3mm ID with about 6 wraps-good flavour,not too warm-all in all,a winner.
2-Twisted 24 ga KA1 with a 3mm ID and 5 wraps in my MASON24 RDA-used mainly for cloud chasing and it has done me proud thus far-only con is that it gets extremely hot.
3- Parallel 22ga with 24ga KA1 in my BUDDHA 30mm RDA-running 3mm ID with 7 wraps-also used for cloud chasing and its also a winner.Found that theres less heat than the twisted but slightly less cloud density as well-though the loss in density is very slight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Seemo.wm said:


> I am a huuuuuge fan of the parallel coil.
> It gives un-parallel-ed flavour.. Cannot have enough of it.
> I just built a ni80 3mm 8WRAP coil! Thats 16 wraps on each side. Just to match performance against the 5wrap.
> I would recommend every builder give parallel builds a try



Been there, done that. Doesn't beat the flavor of a fused clapton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Twisted in a tick?
(Less than a minute after the third attempt)

Try get ahold of a pair of twisting pliers

Method:

1)Either fold a single strand of wire or if combing two different strands take both and secure them in a bench vice or any clamp will do
2) Secure the ends in the jaws of the pliers
3) While squeezing the pliers slide the silver sleeve back, thus locking the jaws in place
4) Now pull the pliers towards you, straightening the strand
5) Now just support the pliers with either hand and and pull the knob back with the other, causing the pliers to magically turn in mid air 
6) Repeat step 5 until the strand is as tight as you desire

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Twisted in a tick?
> (Less than a minute after the third attempt)
> 
> Try get ahold of a pair of twisting pliers
> 
> Method:
> 
> 1)Either fold a single strand of wire or if combing two different strands take both and secure them in a bench vice or any clamp will do
> 2) Pull the strand tight and squeeze the end in the jaws
> 3) While squeezing the pliers slide the silver sleeve back, thus locking the jaws in place
> 4) Now just support the pliers with either hand and and pull the knob back with the other, causing the pliers to magically turn in mid air
> 5) Repeat step 4 until the strand is as tight as you desire
> 
> View attachment 112779



Now this thing looks handy thanks @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb

Friep said:


> First up the vertebraid coils:
> View attachment 108930
> method:



I only found this thread today. 

As soon as I got home, made me one of these. It's really, really messy. 28AWG ni80. 






Built on the SM25, 4 wraps, comes out at 0.16. Bow tie wicking with some cotton bacon.

Flavor central! 1.5mg nice juice hitting hard! Thanks @Friep

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb

craigb said:


> I only found this thread today.
> 
> As soon as I got home, made me one of these. It's really, really messy. 28AWG ni80.
> 
> View attachment 112901
> 
> View attachment 112897
> View attachment 112898
> 
> Built on the SM25, 4 wraps, comes out at 0.16. Bow tie wicking with some cotton bacon.
> 
> Flavor central! 1.5mg nice juice hitting hard! Thanks @Friep


I suppose the not nice juice will hit hard too 

That's meant to be 1.5mg nic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

craigb said:


> I only found this thread today.
> 
> As soon as I got home, made me one of these. It's really, really messy. 28AWG ni80.
> 
> View attachment 112901
> 
> View attachment 112897
> View attachment 112898
> 
> Built on the SM25, 4 wraps, comes out at 0.16. Bow tie wicking with some cotton bacon.
> 
> Flavor central! 1.5mg nice juice hitting hard! Thanks @Friep



Awsome man glad it helped the braids just intense on wire but flavour and clouds are great.

Now men can braid stuff too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep

My attempt with 28ga after alot of swearing got one coil done will build the second one tomorrow: 28ga verta braid three loop 6wraps 0.28-ohms

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Friep said:


> My attempt with 28ga after alot of swearing got one coil done will build the second one tomorrow: 28ga verta braid three loop 6wraps 0.28-ohms
> View attachment 112941
> View attachment 112942
> View attachment 112943



Looks good man, I’d vape that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Found this one a while ago haven't tried it.
The sleeper build:


Dont understand why you would do this maybe if someone has done this they can give some feedback.

The idea seems to build a duel coil that from a single strand of wire. If that makes sense not building two separate coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Friep said:


> Found this one a while ago haven't tried it.
> The sleeper build:
> 
> 
> Dont understand why you would do this maybe if someone has done this they can give some feedback.
> 
> The idea seems to build a duel coil that from a single strand of wire. If that makes sense not building two separate coils.




My guess is that it helps when you have a deck with posts with small holes which can prevent you from installing large coils due to limited space for the legs, also *maybe* it can ensure that the current will travel through both coils at a shorter time = quicker firing ( which to me is negligible but I am known to be wrong quite often)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

@Cor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN

Thought I would bump this page with my first ever fused claptons!!!

24ga*2 wrapped with 40ga -All kanthal at 3mm ID-Coming in at 0.12ohms.

Proud moment!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

BATMAN said:


> Thought I would bump this page with my first ever fused claptons!!!
> 
> 24ga*2 wrapped with 40ga -All kanthal at 3mm ID-Coming in at 0.12ohms.
> 
> Proud moment!



Well done @BATMAN


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

BATMAN said:


> Thought I would bump this page with my first ever fused claptons!!!
> 
> 24ga*2 wrapped with 40ga -All kanthal at 3mm ID-Coming in at 0.12ohms.
> 
> Proud moment!


Build me a paar cloud chasers there man hahaha... awesome stuff oupal! Looks great at a first attempt, maybe I must get me the Daedalus tool also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

Thanks @RenaldoRheeder and @Jengz .

@Jengz remind me before the next meet up and I'll hook you up with a powerful set of coils.

@antonherbst -You were right sir,the Daedalus really is a brilliant machine.
With just one view of @KZOR 's video , I have become a pro.Really looking forward to trying out his staggered fused clapton build soon.

PS.Building all these coils really uses alot of wire,wow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst

BATMAN said:


> Thanks @RenaldoRheeder and @Jengz .
> 
> @Jengz remind me before the next meet up and I'll hook you up with a powerful set of coils.
> 
> @antonherbst -You were right sir,the Daedalus really is a brilliant machine.
> With just one view of @KZOR 's video , I have become a pro.Really looking forward to trying out his staggered fused clapton build soon.
> 
> PS.Building all these coils really uses alot of wire,wow!



Great to hear that you also found it easy. And yes it does use alot of wire but it is sk worth it. 

Happy coil wrapping and looking forward to seeing the clouds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

Thanks @antonherbst .

Maybe ill be able to make for us a set of staggered fused claptons for the next meet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst

BATMAN said:


> Thanks @antonherbst .
> 
> Maybe ill be able to make for us a set of staggered fused claptons for the next meet!



That would be amazing. 

I am stil to di the group thing. We will tag people like crazy. 

Watch the vape meets space.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN

will do @Constantbester !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

Congrats @BATMAN, they look great!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN

Thank you @veecee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

@BATMAN those are beautiful, well done!
How long did it take you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

Thank you @Humbolt .

From the time i sit down,to setting it all up,to finishing-a shot/string of wire takes me between 10-15 mins (depending on whether my son wants to sit and 'help' me ).

I've ordered wire from @Vapers Corner and will be trying different builds soon-but these are amazing.Good flavour and decent cloud.Well worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee

BATMAN said:


> Thank you @veecee



pleasure man. what brand of wire are you using. I learnt last night that the wire i'm using is chinese crap, and that there is better quality out there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

10 - 15 minutes is really not bad at all. 
Thanks for sharing, need to give this a go myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee

Scissorhands said:


> Only a pleasure, awesome thread btw
> 
> For the hadaly try
> (Mech) ni80 26ga parallel 3mm 5wrap 0.3ohm
> 
> Once installed, strum until you have a hairs gap between each strand
> 
> Very responsive, warm but not hot, superb flavour
> 
> For regulated i would just add another wrap
> 
> Regarding the fancy coils, with respect i think guys like @KZOR and @Clouds4Days are far more qualified and experienced .



ooh - that sounds good, and doable. I have all the equipment at home, including the hadaly, so i'm going to give it a try! thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN

veecee said:


> pleasure man. what brand of wire are you using. I learnt last night that the wire i'm using is chinese crap, and that there is better quality out there?




I am currently using UD kanthal wire.
On this I've used 2*24ga for my core and 40ga to wrap.

I really want to move on to kidney puncher but my budget is really tight as of late-thus I am reduced to ordering small spools of wire.

PS.I was initially going to use ni80 which most people recommend,but I personally feel that Kanthal wire 'lasts' longer even though it heats up slower than nichrome.
Personal preference i guess...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

Humbolt said:


> 10 - 15 minutes is really not bad at all.
> Thanks for sharing, need to give this a go myself.




It really isnt,and you dont even feel the time because its so much of fun.

I messed up my first 3 attempts because I wasnt putting my 'clapton' wire into the mouth of the drill,but once I youtubed @KZOR 's video it was all smooth sailing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scissorhands

veecee said:


> ooh - that sounds good, and doable. I have all the equipment at home, including the hadaly, so i'm going to give it a try! thanks




Hi bud, is it for a mech? start out with a 6 wrap, you can always remove a wrap later 

Since using silver contacts and 30amp cells I find 5 wraps a touch too hot, you have to squonk every 2/3 toots

Best regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

BATMAN said:


> it was all smooth sailing.


Just did a video on where i use the daedalus pro to make larger framed staples for a customer (26ga borders, 8x0.4 ribbons and 38ga clapton). 
Just to show that it can also be done. 
Will upload to youtube in about 40min so hope you are subscribed.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## veecee

KZOR said:


> Just did a video on where i use the daedalus pro to make larger framed staples for a customer (26ga borders, 8x0.4 ribbons and 38ga clapton).
> Just to show that it can also be done.
> Will upload to youtube in about 40min so hope you are subscribed.


Subscribed!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN

KZOR said:


> Just did a video on where i use the daedalus pro to make larger framed staples for a customer (26ga borders, 8x0.4 ribbons and 38ga clapton).
> Just to show that it can also be done.
> Will upload to youtube in about 40min so hope you are subscribed.


Lol I am not very tech savvy but will get subscribing buddy.

Where do you get your wire from by the way?The costs of wire are killing me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

BATMAN said:


> Lol I am not very tech savvy but will get subscribing buddy.
> 
> Where do you get your wire from by the way?The costs of wire are killing me.


Vapehyper is not that expensive r100 for 100ft ni80 40ga

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## BATMAN

@Friep you are the man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

My first and last, almost perfect coil. I enjoy building but it takes too much time and patience

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN

bjorncoetsee said:


> My first and last, almost perfect coil. I enjoy building but it takes too much time and patience


WOW that looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

bjorncoetsee said:


> My first and last, almost perfect coil. I enjoy building but it takes too much time and patience


Great job, both the photo and the coils.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## veecee

bjorncoetsee said:


> My first and last, almost perfect coil. I enjoy building but it takes too much time and patience


Awesome pic and coil!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

KZOR said:


> Just did a video on where i use the daedalus pro to make larger framed staples for a customer (26ga borders, 8x0.4 ribbons and 38ga clapton).
> Just to show that it can also be done.
> Will upload to youtube in about 40min so hope you are subscribed.



What does this ohm out at @KZOR? My go to Frame is 2x26ga\6x0.4mm\36ga Ni80 - a Dual coil build settles at 0.1 after dry burning  
I'm hoping your Frame has a higher resistance as 0.1ohms isn't for everyone..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melis

Awesome thread and some great ideas!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Friep said:


> I agree every builder should try them once. Please attach a picture of the mixed one if you have one. The mixed wire where both 26g? I want to try different gauges struggle to get them into a rda with a clamp one catches and one misses causing a lot of frustration and a terrible vape think you call them staged coils.


Tried this last night for experimental purposes...not enjoyable at all. The staged heating to begin with is an impractical idea in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777

Friep said:


> Second one twisted coils:
> View attachment 108931
> 
> Method:
> 
> My method: I use two screwdrivers loop the wire over one and fasten the loose ends to the other one but one screwdriver between your legs while sitting and turn the other end.
> 
> Pros:
> Increased surface area.
> Nice and flavorful vape.
> Doesn't use alot of wire.
> 
> Cons:
> Might result in bleeding fingers with lower gage wire.
> May have some spitback.



Loop the wire, put the loop through the clip (thing that keeps it in your pocket) of a pen, clamp other end with pliers. Roll the pen down your thigh until wire breaks. No more bleeding fingers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Steyn777

Friep said:


> Found this one a while ago haven't tried it.
> The sleeper build:
> 
> 
> Dont understand why you would do this maybe if someone has done this they can give some feedback.
> 
> The idea seems to build a duel coil that from a single strand of wire. If that makes sense not building two separate coils.



This helps with even heat distribution.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

Friep said:


> Vapehyper is not that expensive r100 for 100ft ni80 40ga


Throatpunch- 130m (426 feet) 36g ni80 R170.

Yes, I ran out of wire about 45min ago so I am replying to every single post to keep my sanity....plus I've been coiling for like 2 weeks now so I'm pretty much an expert.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Friep

The slentre braid:






Basically one braides around core wire.
Tips I picked up: 
The core wire goes through the loop.
Use something light to keep the cores parallel like masking tape or a bit of glue from a glue gun stick.
Gardening gloves are too thick to braid 34ga feel the burn...

Hope to see some more of these and maybe hear some other tips and expiences.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------

